# I need some flies



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone in the Tampa/Brandon area have an extra batch or 2 of Hydei flies? I don't mind driving a little farther if necessary - Lakeland, Bradenton, Clearwater.
I had 2 batches of flies semi-crash on me and I'm not sure I have enough to last until the new batches are ready.


----------

